# This would be the only drug needed!!!



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

look at this....

*ACE-031 (Muscle Growth)*

ACE-031, the lead product in Acceleron's muscle program, is being developed to treat diseases involving the loss of muscle mass, strength and function in diseases including muscular dystrophy, amyotrophic lateral sclerosis and cancer-related muscle loss. ACE-031 works by inhibiting myostatin and other negative regulators of muscle mass thereby freeing the body to rebuild muscle tissue.

*Myostatin Limits the Production of Muscle*

There are natural checks and balances in many processes in the human body, including the process that controls formation of muscle mass. Myostatin, also known as Growth Differentiation Factor-8 (GDF-8), works as a negative regulator of muscle mass, essentially limiting the body's ability to add muscle. Over-expression of myostatin has been shown to cause a loss in muscle mass and strength, whereas inhibition of myostatin results in the selective increase in skeletal muscle mass and strength.








There are several examples in animals with genetic mutations that lead to low levels of myostatin, resulting in huge increases in muscle mass. For instance, the photo above shows the myostatin-deficient Belgian Blue breed of cattle, which despite being otherwise normal, have tremendously increased muscle mass.

*ACE -031: A Decoy Myostatin Receptor*

ACE-031 was specifically developed to inhibit myostatin and other negative regulators of muscle mass and strength. The reduction of myostatin would enable the body to add muscle mass to muscles weakened by disease. ACE-031 is a biotherapeutic based on the activin receptor type IIB (ActRIIB), which is the natural receptor for myostatin and other negative regulators of muscle mass. Acceleron scientists have engineered the product to combine the portion of ActRIIB that binds tightly to myostatin with a component of an antibody molecule that allows ACE-031 to circulate freely throughout the body.

*Inhibiting the Inhibitor: Using ACE-031 to Grow New Muscle*

ACE-031 acts as a decoy receptor and binds myostatin before it is able to bind with ActRIIB on the surface of muscle cells. Binding prevents myostatin signaling, thereby allowing normal muscle formation processes to occur, resulting in increased muscle mass and strength.

Recent studies with ACE-031 suggest that targeting myostatin may be a powerful way to increase muscle mass and improve physical function. In a range of animal models of muscle disease, including models of muscular dystrophy, amyotrophic lateral sclerosis, glucocorticoid-induced muscle loss and age-related muscle loss (sarcopenia), ACE-031 increased muscle mass, strength and physical function.

*ACE-031 Clinical Development Program*

Acceleron is developing ACE-031 to treat muscle-loss caused by:



Muscular Dystrophy (MD)


Amyotrophic Lateral Sclerosis (ALS)

Cancer-Related Muscle Loss

By restoring skeletal muscle mass, strength and function, ACE-031 may offer hope to patients with these diseases. Acceleron expects to enter clinical trials with ACE-031 in early 2008.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Man the pic of the Cow made me hungry!


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> Man the pic of the Cow made me hungry!


hungry for love?


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

would you get some if it becomes available,sounds good.


----------



## tony 33 (Feb 9, 2006)

if it does bacome avaliable that aint bbing its pill popping ...anyone will take and say they trained for 4yrs..:crazy:.should only be used in medical world imo..


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

This thing will throw bodybuilding on its head.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Would *completely* ruin BBing


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

well theres been talk of this for a while,like a wonder drug,the bbers of the next 20 years could be real freaks lol...


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

ah24 said:


> Would *completely* ruin BBing


i read the reason that some bbers were as big as they are eg genetic freaks so to say was because of a defficiency in the myostatin levels or gene.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

ah24 said:


> Would *completely* ruin BBing


Or completley *save* BBing depending on your perspective!!

Say this drug did become avaliable, and say it did do what it says it will, that situation "Could" be the trigger for the feds to finally reverse the trend in SIZE at all costs and may possibly lead to a return to a more asthetic physique?

A return to the golden age??????


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Delhi said:


> Or completley *save* BBing depending on your perspective!!
> 
> Say this drug did become avaliable, and say it did do what it says it will, that situation "Could" be the trigger for the feds to finally reverse the trend in SIZE at all costs and may possibly lead to a return to a more asthetic physique?
> 
> A return to the golden age??????


I think I would loose if Feds start dictating that people are getting too big muscle wise.

But tall chaps with myostatin inhibitors would be awesome!!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

:bump: as at work lol


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Yes, but when is it going to be available?

And who would try it? - not me


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Well, someone could contact these guys and beg for some:

Acceleron Pharma

Steven Ertel, 617-520-1334

Vice President, Business Development

or

Media:

Suda Communications

Paul Kidwell, 617-296-3854


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

looks good to me


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Bulls and humans are very different how much actual good looking muscle it would give a human is some thing i am sceptical about tbh.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Con said:


> Bulls and humans are very different how much actual good looking muscle it would give a human is some thing i am sceptical about tbh.


AFAIk they have done the same thing to mice, rats etc.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

megatron said:


> Well, someone could contact these guys and beg for some:
> 
> Acceleron Pharma
> 
> ...


Drug trials....


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

this is the difference between a mouse with and a mouse without


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

TaintedSoul said:


> Drug trials....


Yeah where do we sign up? lol


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

our bodies work in complete balance/harmony for a reason

this is a little like cortisol suppresion....extremely dangerous

a close friend of mine was using orimetin for a show he was entering.......he had an internal bleed which didnt heal due to his body not producing enough cortisol to protect him....he nearly died....other bb'ers havent been so lucky as him, and have died using the exact same drug!!!

myostatin controls the amount of sceletal muscle we can hold...think about this for a second....bb'ers suffer already from the amount of mass they hold using the drugs we already use....now add an almost unlimmited amount on top of that.....what happens to our CNS? what happens to our respirotory systems? What happens to our hearts?

we produce cortisol/myostatin for a reason, mess with it....and we will meet very grizzly deaths!!!!


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Delhi said:


> Or completley *save* BBing depending on your perspective!!
> 
> Say this drug did become avaliable, and say it did do what it says it will, that situation "Could" be the trigger for the feds to finally reverse the trend in SIZE at all costs and may possibly lead to a return to a more asthetic physique?
> 
> A return to the golden age??????


If this is the result bring it on!


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

To echo the point Jimmy made. It would never be cleared for human use in medicine or otherwise.

Plus the price of something like this on the blackmarket would be unthinkable. We're not talking about synthesising a peptide or test ester.

All the animals involved in these experiments have suffered considerably side effects and health complications. Altering our genetic programme is a totally different ball park form running a cycle of sust.

Yes there are animals and it is argued humans who have a lesser expression of the myostatin gene, but other mutations always accompany this.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> To echo the point Jimmy made. It would never be cleared for human use in medicine or otherwise.
> 
> Plus the price of something like this on the blackmarket would be unthinkable. We're not talking about synthesising a peptide or test ester.
> 
> ...


Your right in saying that it would never be cleared for human use, and for good reason. But I could see it being cleared for animal use, to increase the lean meat on cows etc as the pic shows. Now steroids are used on animals, and it's not hard to get hold of veterinary grade gear so I can't see the problem in those willing to pay getting hold of this....


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

What dog you got...?

erm just a whippet...


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

GTT said:


> What dog you got...?
> 
> erm just a whippet...


What the hell is that???


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Julio said:


> What the hell is that???


It was on the news a few months ago, its whippet dog with a faulty Gene that controls Myostatin.

They said it would have a short life because it was likely to be too much strain for its heart to cope with.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

anhow,

a site for your perusal

http://www.who-sucks.com/people/monstrous-myostatin-misfortunes-a-collection-of-myostatin-deficiency-pictures


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

this is interesting

http://ajp.amjpathol.org/cgi/content/full/166/2/491


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Id try it


----------



## Tiny (Sep 1, 2004)

ARNIE said:


> this is the difference between a mouse with and a mouse without


Now that's what i call a tricep


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

> GTT *Re: This would be the only drug needed!!!*
> 
> anhow,
> 
> ...


Some freaky **** there


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Thats stuff can make me win the olympia


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

where do i sign up to be a volunteer tester


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

estfna said:


> Your right in saying that it would never be cleared for human use, and for good reason. But I could see it being cleared for animal use, to increase the lean meat on cows etc as the pic shows. Now steroids are used on animals, and it's not hard to get hold of veterinary grade gear so I *can't see the problem in those willing to pay getting hold of this*....


you're probably right mate but don't expect it to be anything less than a 4 figure sum for something like this. Like I said. We're talking about gene altering technology not a hormone analogue like EQ.


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

sh!t thats one muscular mouse. two of them could tear a cat apart


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

That is actually quite scary. Man playing god.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

dmcc said:


> That is actually quite scary. Man playing god.


man playing god? this is the century for it,thank god lol

what with new antibiotics better health and dont forget aas


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah but there's a difference between giving Mother Nature a bit of assistance and altering your genes!


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

^^^you want to keep away from nolva 4 your pct then i read that alters genes?

although im not saying youre a raging steroid user or anything!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Never used gear... yet. Never say never, I suppose.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I've been thinking about this today, and if you were deficient in myostatin (whether naturally or through this drug), what is to stop muscles that wouldn't normally be trained from developing? Think of what your jaw muscles might end up like, or your hands. They'd look like Trey Brewer's.


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

ye i was thinkin that aswell u cud have fingers like biceps lol and have the chewing power of jaws


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

dmcc said:


> I've been thinking about this today, and if you were deficient in myostatin (whether naturally or through this drug), what is to stop muscles that wouldn't normally be trained from developing? Think of what your jaw muscles might end up like, or your hands. They'd look like Trey Brewer's.


completely correct. the gene in this case isnt specific in terms of which muscles are acted upon. Think about the implication of facial muscles, jaw muscles, muscles surrounding the windpipe, normally small muscles in the hands and feet etc etc.


----------



## sagymshop (Apr 7, 2011)

For this product contact [email protected]

These are the exclusive agents for ACE031 worldwide, they export everywhere.

We purchase from them Follistatin 315aa and 344 aswell as ACE-031 for the US.

Cheers


----------



## tombsc (May 29, 2008)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/5278028/


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

OP, how is your son?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

anything ever come of this?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> anything ever come of this?


Not anything of this I don't believe, but Follidrone also decreases myostatin and was pretty much promised to be a replacement for steroids and prohormones. From what I hear of the lack of impressive results people are getting with it, I'd stick to the proper stuff.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

I said:


> Not anything of this I don't believe' date=' but Follidrone also decreases myostatin and was pretty much promised to be a replacement for steroids and prohormones. From what I hear of the lack of impressive results people are getting with it, I'd stick to the proper stuff.[/quote']
> 
> Just googled it actually there does seem to be a few american logs on ACE031, gunna have a read through them later


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

@Pscarb ever bothered with this stuff?


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

as said above that follidrone was supposed to do this, and the USA reviews made it sound like the BIG thing, however it isnt.. and expensive...


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

"The adverse events that the trial participants experienced - minor nose and gum bleeding and dilation of blood vessels in the skin - were not, in and of themselves, considered dangerous. However, the companies and regulatory agencies involved say they need to fully understand these events before continuing clinical studies of ACE-031."


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Want.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

dmcc said:


> I've been thinking about this today, and if you were deficient in myostatin (whether naturally or through this drug), what is to stop muscles that wouldn't normally be trained from developing? Think of what your jaw muscles might end up like..


Yeah - just imagine..


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

is this actually a wonder drug or just bullsh1t?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

this sort of make me wonder if those that are 'genetically gifted' are deficient in myostatin. hmmmmmm....


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Fortunatus said:


> is this actually a wonder drug or just bullsh1t?


Perhaps not what it was initially thought it would be. but it does raise questions about how a myostatin deficiency or maybe a stronger inhibitor could work wonders for bodybuilders.


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

Word on the street was that Flex wheeler was deficient in Myostatin, turned out he was just deficient in being modest.


----------

